# *Nissan Anounces and Shows new Sub-Compact for North America*



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Nissan Versa








Nissan North America, Inc. (NNA) today announced the addition of an all-new Nissan Versa hatchback and sedan for the 2007 model year. The new entry-level Versa is expected to have a MSRP starting at around $12,000. The hatchback model is scheduled to go on sale in early summer 2006, with the Versa sedan following in late 2006. The Versa is one of many enhancements to Nissan’s 2007 car lineup, which will include an all-new Sentra, all-new Altima and enhanced Maxima. 

“Versa rounds out our strong car portfolio, which is going to see a lot of new activity in the coming model year,” said Jed Connelly, senior vice president, sales and marketing, NNA, at the Versa preview held at the Nissan Technical Center North America – Farmington Hills. “Combined with the popular Nissan Sentra, the new Versa gives Nissan a major presence in the under $20,000 sedan segments, which currently account for nearly 1.9 million annual sales.”

Versa is an international design, built on Nissan’s advanced “B” platform. Versa models sold in North America will be assembled at Nissan’s Aguascalientes, Mexico facility, which also builds the current Nissan Sentra.








The name Versa reflects the “versatile space” provided by the roomy interior and cargo area. Versa will be called Tiida in Mexico, Japan, China and other markets where the car is sold. 

The design of the new Versa places a priority on interior roominess, a high quality interior and comfortable, stress-free environment. 

“The Versa design and engineering teams found a way to put a big interior in a small car,” said Connelly. “The interior length, front to back, is over six feet long – equal to or larger than some full-size luxury sedans.” Both the Versa hatchback and Versa sedan also feature large cargo areas, ideal for owners with highly active lives. 

Versa offers a high quality interior design and craftsmanship. The interior features a clean, simple design and layout that accentuates its surprising roominess. The Versa exterior features a dynamic look and attention to detail, with the body forms and long rooflines suggesting both the roominess inside and Versa’s performance capabilities.








Every Versa comes with a standard 1.8-liter DOHC inline 4-cylinder engine designed to satisfy both performance and environmental requirements. The all-new engine is rated at an estimated 120-horsepower and 125-plus lb-ft of torque (estimated). Fuel economy is estimated at a combined 38 miles per gallon with the available Nissan Xtronic CVT (Continuously Variable Transmission) transmission (final engine performance and fuel economy rating will be finalized closer to vehicle on-sale date).

“With the availability of the smooth, efficient CVT in Versa, we’re putting some of our best technology on our entry-level vehicle,” said Connelly. 

The Versa sedan and hatchback will be offered in several models and with a long list of standard and available features and amenities, including available Intelligent Key, Bluetooth® Hands-Free Phone System, satellite radio and Rockford Fosgate-powered subwoofer.

“With its highly affordable price, Versa offers a great opportunity for new buyers to experience Nissan’s performance, technology and quality for the first time,” said Connelly. “With an expanding consumer market for high quality, highly efficient, high value small vehicles, Versa is in an ideal position for 2007 and beyond.”

*Text and photos courtesy of Nissan Motor Co. Ltd *


----------



## mjd4277 (Aug 18, 2005)

Not bad. I guess this means when the new Versa comes out, the price of the Sentra going to be jacked up a little.


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

hmm 120hp.... it's like driving my 200sx!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I really like the infinity interior.
Shame the exterior looks like a cheap french car.

Seth


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

It's like a mini Megane!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sounds like the sentra replacement to me.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

chimmike said:


> sounds like the sentra replacement to me.


 It could be. Looks like Nissan decided to join the 5-door club in the US.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

looks like a Civic SI to me.


----------



## potsdamcartel (Sep 14, 2004)

looks like a micro-Quest from the front and a scion Xa from the back


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Actually it's the new Renault Clio. I would be surprised if it replaced the Sentra. I've heard that the new Sentra will be based on the upcoming replacement for the Renault Megane.


----------



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

...so torn.. between my alligance to Nissan and my desire to compare it... to... an Avaeo.

ugh, looks like an NX ate a burrito from the future and that's what it shit out. 


is it the same 1.8 as the newer Sentras?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Pics of the sedan version, courtesy of OrangeBeard at the Vboard:


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

somehow this car doesn't look like it has a hidden beast within....


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Neither does the Mitsubishi Lancer.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

wow... was this supposed to be the Sport? If its the sport, I am so increadibly saddened with Nissan...
I agree that it looks like a Quest mini, but the entire shape is just wrong...


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

The sedan sits way too high up... it's just way too tall for a sedan


----------



## 94econobox (Dec 1, 2004)

So when does the Versa SE-R come out? That should take out any Aveo SS it runs across!


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

scratch that, I answered my own question


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

chimmike said:


> sounds like the sentra replacement to me.


Sentra's probably getting bigger, so this fills the hole Sentra leaves behind.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

why can't toyota come out with the corolla hatch.

Seth


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

There is no beast within currently. Usually Renault makes a Cup version (last one had 182hp and was one of EVO's top 3 for car of the year) of the Clio which most enthusiast mags rage about. I've already seen this car in red and it looks pretty good for a sub-compact.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

The Sport concept looks MUCH better!!!!!  Why, Nissan, WHY?? Oh well....lower it, add some nice wheels, and get a fun color....and it will be good to go. :cheers: ....maybe


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

The Sport Concept is a compact. This car is a sub-compact. It was already known that Nissan planned to roll out a sub-compact by 2007. This is that car. There will also be a replacement for the Sentra.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

94econobox said:


> So when does the Versa SE-R come out? That should take out any Aveo SS it runs across!


Is there really an Aveo SS? Please tell me you're joking.


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

Definately looks like a 2/3 scale quest. Are the dimensions out on that yet? The sentra if its pushed up to be bigger is going to have to be a midsize car. Its already the same size as the 93-97 altima. Also where does the sport compact concept fit in with this? would it be built on the same or a bigger platform?

This versa looks like a scion xa fighter.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Sorority Demon said:


> This versa looks like a scion xa fighter.


With 120 some HP? 


Yeah.... I don't think so


----------



## potsdamcartel (Sep 14, 2004)

do any of you think that someone from nissan visits this place and checks up every once in awhile?
i mean, do true enthusiast ever have a say in a vehicle?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

sethwas said:


> why can't toyota come out with the corolla hatch.
> 
> Seth


They do. Meet the Toyota Corolla Allex/RunX/Tazz/Levin:
















The best engine offered is the same 2zzge from the Celica but with 192hp. In Europe TTE (Toyota Team Europe) sells a turbo version with the 2zzge and 225hp. A stock Corolla T-Sport with the 2zzge is good for mid to high 15's in the 1/4. I have several friends here with them and they did not go cheap (upwards of 20K) but they are fully equipped (EBD, ABS, TCS, ESC, etc). Bad thing is the weight. They're really porky and the tall mini-vanish styling makes them seem really tippy in tight handling situations. 

BTW a stock Xa musters 105hp so I do think a Versa can hand it it's a55 in a platter.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

sukebegigi said:


> The Sport Concept is a compact. This car is a sub-compact. It was already known that Nissan planned to roll out a sub-compact by 2007. This is that car. There will also be a replacement for the Sentra.


Same styling, same car. But thats how it always goes though....they pull off a decent concept car, and the end result looks like 5h!+. Then again, since its a sub-compact, maybe someone will put some serious power into it and make up for how bland it looks...kinda like the Lancer :cheers:


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

andre said:


> Same styling, same car. But thats how it always goes though....they pull off a decent concept car, and the end result looks like 5h!+. Then again, since its a sub-compact, maybe someone will put some serious power into it and make up for how bland it looks...kinda like the Lancer :cheers:


Maybe it's me, but I believe both cars are totally different. The concept looks more like a Mazda 3 and I can see a size difference as well.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

wildmane said:


> With 120 some HP?
> 
> 
> Yeah.... I don't think so


If we weren't Americans or Canadians, we'd likely get the 190+ hp model the Europeans will get next year. Or who knows, maybe we will.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I hope this isnt a Sentra replacement. I think the Sentra has been running too many years to just change the name. Thats like Ford dropping the Mustang for good....


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

sukebegigi said:


> Maybe it's me, but I believe both cars are totally different. The concept looks more like a Mazda 3 and I can see a size difference as well.


It's not really a the size making a difference as it is the number of doors. The Concept was a 3 door hatch while the Versa is a 5 door.

I think it will probably get the MR20DE engine later as an option with 140hp.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

But size will be the difference. One will be a compact (small) and one will be a sub-compact (smaller). Will both come in spiced up flavours? I don't know for sure but it's likely that the new compact model will at least. As for the sub-compact, it's likely that the europeans will be the only ones to see a sport model. Apparently we're not as hot-hatch crazed over here as they are in Europe.


----------



## mjd4277 (Aug 18, 2005)

sethwas said:


> why can't toyota come out with the corolla hatch.
> 
> Seth


They did. The problem is that like most cool cars,IT'S NOT SOLD HERE IN THE U.S.! Europe and Japan market only! Plus , we're already slated to get the Yaris hatchback around 2006, which will replace the Echo.


----------



## HisXLNC (Jun 17, 2002)

There is always hope for this car. It's just a matter of how deep your pockets are.


----------



## Jake81 (Oct 5, 2005)

The times change and pass us by. We are already set with whats come before, whats coming next may be hard to take. Its not the 90s anymore, and the 00s are in full effect. Im not familliar with Nissans build practices anymore, but I know the 3rd gen Sentra came with quite a relyabillity arsenal. Timing chain, factory engine ballence, tough as nails ignition system(supports up to 10 psi of boost stock) same for the bottom end and other internals. Sadly the GA and SR aren't offered for emmissions reasons, but the QVs are kicking ass and taking names! Im open minded about what Nissan has in store for us, BUT it needs to get off its ass and offer some alternative powerd cars like that H company and that T company. Anyway...Cheers!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

sethwas said:


> why can't toyota come out with the corolla hatch.
> 
> Seth


matrix... thats the corolla hatch.. hell the "official"ame is the toyota carolla matrix to get around arcane inporting laws governing nameplates


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

so im wondering is the versa and the sentra both going to be built on a b seriers platform?? and if this starts at 12 grand, prolly tops out at 14... meaning the sentra SHOULD be moving up to a starting price of 14-15 grand...


----------



## 99stxsentra (Apr 22, 2005)

*idk.. i like it..*

its only 120hp-ish.. but i have a gxe with 115hp so thats a lil move up.. i can be really nice i think.. think: 1.5" lowered, hks exhaust, hotshot intake, and header, a lil wing on top.. i would soo be happy with that.. plus 38mpg.. thats nice.. and the option for either a 6spd or the cvt.. cant beat it.. i am looking forward to trade my 99sentra for it next year..
joe


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm just waiting for this:








http://cars.ign.com/articles/457/457790p1.html


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

kaptainkrolllio said:


> I'm just waiting for this:


Didn't that come out here as the new M35/45?


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

I think. I'm an idiot. From the article, it sounded like it was still a concept. But, yeah, I think it's out.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Packages and Options 


Convenience Package $700 

ABS and Curtain Air Bags Package $700 

Sport Package $700 

Sunroof Package $600 

Audio Package $300 

Satellite Radio $300 






Base Price $13,950.00 

Total Packages, Options, & Accessories $3,300.00 

Destination & Handling $605.00 

*Total Price† $17,855.00  * 

wow...18k and only 120 hp....they better have a ser or nismo version. :fluffy:
then again...depending on the average fuel economy, it might be a deal over the prius....kinda


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

As long as the 0-60 mph time is better than 11 seconds I will be ok with it. I hate having to getting on to the interstate at 35 or 40 miles an hour because I am stuck behind an echo or a prius that takes a day and a half to get up to speed.


----------



## 99stxsentra (Apr 22, 2005)

*i used to be all about performance but..*

i almost pooped in my pants today when i saw gas went down to 2.62$ a gallon.. no i take that back.. i was over joyed! i like the thing.. its nice and can be a nice lil go getter, and since gas isnt getting cheaper i dont really see the point of getting all built up for a power house nissan.. because i had my eye on the g35 awd, but for about 50bucks to fill it up every week.. no thanks.. i think it would be a well thought of investment at only 17k.. its nice, decent pickup, and great gas mileage.. hell the average cavalier with roll up windows are running about 16k now.. and with 106hp.. thats pathetic.. i know its more then that but cmon now! so just my opinion i will not get all the bs extra on it.. i think ill be plenty happy with a 120hp versa that will save me gas, will look good, and will always dominate all the small compacts out there.. cmon now! its a nissan!
joe


----------



## cdipier2 (Nov 26, 2005)

they had a pic of the new 2007 sentra at the NAIAS show. it definitely looks like a mini maxima. here is a pic which i got from MSN autos


----------



## freakvision03 (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm tired of my username said:


> looks like a Civic SI to me.


you are crazy it looks nothing like an SI.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

My '03 SpecV is so-so. Fast ... but kinda crude. I miss my '95 Civic. With wide, 14" HR-rated tires, it was very tossable and handled great.

My SpecV feels a bit like a small pick-up truck by comparison. It is larger, sits up higher with a firm ride. Not terrible, but I miss the feel (and quality) of my Civic. The Honda was also about 2,300lbs ... which was nice ... and got 40+ mpg ... on 87 octane ... a definte plus.

Downside was that it had NO POWER ... something my SpecV has plenty of (175hp).

The new Sentra is supposed to be 6" longer ... and undoubtedly heavier. No way I'll be interested in something like that ... I would rather go the other direction.

Quality is a concern ... does the Versa's 6-speed shift better than my SpecV's? I hope so. I also hope the paint is better. Of the packages, I would only consider the "Sport Package" ... depending what's in it. 

I'll have to see how the Versa stacks up against the Honda Fit:

http://www.autoblog.com/2006/01/08/detroit-auto-show-honda-launches-the-fit/

So far, pretty good. About $1,000 cheaper ... better mileage ... more power and a 6-speed manual tranny. 

Need more specific info on both cars ... more exact fuel economy numbers and weights for both vehicles.


----------



## mjd4277 (Aug 18, 2005)

Remember when the Sentra and the Civic first came out,they were inexpensive, reliable and fuel efficient econoboxes? Now they're more upscale and more "genrified" towards luxury?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

>


Lets see if they can beat Toyota to it.
Introducing the new Toyota Yaris


----------



## 99stxsentra (Apr 22, 2005)

*i was looking at the toyo subcompact..*

its really nice and i like how it already offers all the trd parts for it.. too bad its a 1.5 106hp.. but isnt that a scion?
has anyone heard of anything nismo is making for the versa? i still want the versa but i have to see if anything i can get factory will come out first!! id hate to buy it and wait for aftermarket like i did when i first bought my 99 sentra.. i dont want to wait 4yrs for something good to come out for it..
joe


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

_"Remember when the Sentra and the Civic first came out,they were inexpensive, reliable and fuel efficient econoboxes? Now they're more upscale and more "gentrified" towards luxury?"_

Car companies would rather sell you a more expensive vehicle. They make more money on them. And in years past, people would trade their Civic, Accord, Maxima, etc ... in on a new vehicle of the same make so they gradually get larger and more expensive by default.

They refer to the smallest cars in the fleet as "entry level" for this reason.  

I've bought several cars ... and I still like the smallest ones the best. My SpecV is the largest new car I've ever owned. 

I would have liked to see the Micra for sale in the US ... but instead we're getting the Versa. Oh well.

I think that 1.5L engine is shared by the Echo and the Scions.


----------



## 99stxsentra (Apr 22, 2005)

*i went to nissanusa.com*

and all the info on the versa went away!?! 
and i did the search and nothing was there either? did they pull it at the last minute?
joe


----------



## mjd4277 (Aug 18, 2005)

Bror Jace said:


> _"Remember when the Sentra and the Civic first came out,they were inexpensive, reliable and fuel efficient econoboxes? Now they're more upscale and more "gentrified" towards luxury?"_
> 
> Car companies would rather sell you a more expensive vehicle. They make more money on them. And in years past, people would trade their Civic, Accord, Maxima, etc ... in on a new vehicle of the same make so they gradually get larger and more expensive by default.
> 
> ...


The 1.5L VVT-i engine is used by the Echo, Scion xA and xB and soon to be released Yaris. Anyone notice that the front end of the Yaris sedan resembles the Mazda 3 and 6?


----------



## Nissan GOD (Feb 8, 2006)

AS you all know by now it is MR18DE (120hp) Nissan is using in the US version of the Versa. But I also show a MR20DE engine is comming here for the new Sentra. Anyway I thought you guys would like to know that the 6 speed in th Versa is made by Renault not Nissan. But is uses the typical Nissan sloppy cable operated gear shift. 

A little word about body construction on the Versa. They use brazing in SEVERAL areas of the body structure. That's right I said brazing, as in BRASS. This has not been done on pervious Nissan models, not even the Sentra which is also build in Mexico. And the shock towers are just kinda floating out there. They are not welded into the buld head. This also has not been done on any other nissan. The shock towers are always structurally bonded to the bulk head. 

And forget about replacing those spark plugs. You have to drain the coolant, remove the throttle body, then remove the INTAKE! It's going to cost several hundred dollors just to have a dealer change the plugs. 

Don't ask how I know this, I just do. 

BTW it is still on my short list to purchase along with FIT, Yaris and xA.


Nissan GOD


----------



## Nissan GOD (Feb 8, 2006)

*Pictures are not 100% true*

What I mean by that is the picture shown at the top of this thread are of a Mexico market Tiida, not a US Versa. The only visual cues are the side marker lamps and the flip up cup holder cover in the center console. :banana: 

BTW, bring on the questions, I have all the answers.


Nissan God


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

Why would they make the spark plugs so impossible to change? thats about the price of a clutch job now-a-days... That was really poorly thought through by nissan if its true... But when you think about it, not as many people are willing to work on their cars anymore, so why not screw every buyer?


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

Bror Jace said:


> I think that 1.5L engine is shared by the Echo and the Scions.


Toyota has been working on a 1.5 platform for a while now, for example, the little know Paseo, and the widely known econo-box Tercel... I guess its been a proven engine for Toyota, so why screw with success?


----------



## Nissan GOD (Feb 8, 2006)

pete2.0 said:


> Why would they make the spark plugs so impossible to change? thats about the price of a clutch job now-a-days... That was really poorly thought through by nissan if its true... But when you think about it, not as many people are willing to work on their cars anymore, so why not screw every buyer?



Pete, I agree with you on the Toyota 1.5L, a friend of mine has a Tercel that just wont die, and he beats the living you know what out of it.

I forgot to mention that to remove to all the other stuff to get to the plugs you must first remove the cowl and wiper motor/arm assembly, because of the cab forward design it hangs over the engine. I have picture, but I can't show them. And yes it is true, GOD only speaks the truth.



Nissan GOD


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

What's up with all these bulky looking cars that Auto companies are designing? They're really not attractive or stylish at all..


----------



## Nissan GOD (Feb 8, 2006)

wildmanee said:


> What's up with all these bulky looking cars that Auto companies are designing? They're really not attractive or stylish at all..



The answer is simple. Japanese drive small cars, but the cars the design for the US are bigger and bulkyer to fit our fat overweight american asses into.
I just read somewhere that the are intentionally making the seats wider for export models.



Nissan GOD


----------



## 99stxsentra (Apr 22, 2005)

*im seriously wondering how you know all this..*

my brother works for the nissan corp in dallas.. and he hasnt mentioned anything of this sort to me.. i mean why would he want to help me pay for a shitty car? makes no sense..
joe


----------



## 99stxsentra (Apr 22, 2005)

*and when i say nissan corp.. i mean the big dogs not a dealership*

when i tell ppl that they automaticly think he works at the dealerships or some crap.. but no its the corp.. and the only sales he does is making sure all the dealerships in his section buy 2k$ worth of accessories on each nissan car/truck.. hes in the top 5 in the country in what he does...
so its just weird how hes never mentioned anything of this sort about the car... and then willing to help me buy it.. whats your inside trek nissan god? seriously..
joe


----------



## Nissan GOD (Feb 8, 2006)

99stxsentra said:


> my brother works for the nissan corp in dallas.. and he hasnt mentioned anything of this sort to me.. i mean why would he want to help me pay for a shitty car? makes no sense..
> joe



I didn't say the car was shitty. I am however questioning the quality of the build. Concerning the body, the real test will be when the NHTSA conducts their crash testing. The strut towvers may be designed to colaps down under the body along with the engine. As far as the brazing goes..... Not a good Idea. And concerning the engine, this is not uncommon, their are several models in Nissans line the require removal of the intake to replace spark plus, I'm just saying that I would prefer no to have to do that. I am still planning on buying one, unless I can get a good deal on a FIT.

What kind of facility does Nissan have in Dallas?

Hey if you want to know anything else about the Versa just let me know and I will get back to you. I can not how ever send pictures, but if you have question on how I think something is put together or how it feels, just ask.

Nissan GOD


----------



## Nissan GOD (Feb 8, 2006)

99stxsentra said:


> when i tell ppl that they automaticly think he works at the dealerships or some crap.. but no its the corp.. and the only sales he does is making sure all the dealerships in his section buy 2k$ worth of accessories on each nissan car/truck.. hes in the top 5 in the country in what he does...
> so its just weird how hes never mentioned anything of this sort about the car... and then willing to help me buy it.. whats your inside trek nissan god? seriously..
> joe


Joe, you brother wouldn't and could not possibly know the things that I know about the Versa. I can't give you much detail here in the forum with out exposing myself to the world, don't worry about who I am. I just want to contribute to the forum with the information that I know. I am a Nissan enthusiast and would prefer to remain anonymas.


Nissan GOD


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Nissan GOD said:


> Joe, you brother wouldn't and could not possibly know the things that I know about the Versa. I can't give you much detail here in the forum with out exposing myself to the world, don't worry about who I am. I just want to contribute to the forum with the information that I know. I am a Nissan enthusiast and would prefer to remain anonymas.
> 
> 
> Nissan GOD


I just found this thread after searching the Mr18De. I saw the VERSA and my comment to the sales guy was it looks like a Clio, and it does...
As for the Engine and structure design, if this is derived from a Renault design count me out.
That explains the $300 plug change.....
Did you look at the engine mounts? 
I find it hard to believe this is a new design, very few of these cars are a clean sheet of paper, they always refine and fiddle and call it new for the sales and marking people to sell.
So whats the scoop ???


----------

